# Inexpensive yote rifle?



## marcwa

Right now I use my 270 for everything that I hunt which isn't much since I don't hunt deer rifle I archery or black poweder. I am looking for a good long range rifle that won't break the bank specificly for yotes and bobcats. Let's hear some opinions.


----------



## Doghunter

Hi, I have just got a Savage 22-250 at Bass pro shop for $399 it has a 3-9 scope and is bore sited out of the box. I also shoot a 223 the amo it cheaper.


----------



## PredatorFreak

Whats your price range? If you give me a price range I could tell you what rifles would fit your budget. But the Weatherby Vanguard is a pretty cost effective rifle. Some of the Savage rifles I don't know too much about them cause I don't have one but lots of guys like them. The Remington sps varmint isn't too bad. I'd go with a 20 or 22 caliber. If you are going to just use it for predators.


----------



## Bowhunter57

*marcwa,*
*It would be hard to beat a Stevens model 200 in .22-250, especially if you purchased the combo/package version with the 3x9 scope for $349. Savage owns Stevens, so it is an excellent rifle.*

*Good luck with your choices!*
*Good hunting, Bowhunter57*


----------



## wilded

Stevens, Savage and Remington have some deals out there and also some package priced options. Look at .223 as it has plenty of power and cartidges are much cheaper than the other calibers.


----------



## wilded

Here is a link to some current deals. Guns for Sale


----------



## RELucero

I have researched a few guns and have been really pumped on a Savage 22-250 model 10Snow camo w/scope at $865....Is this worth the money or is there better for close to same dollars????


----------



## Furhunter

I would keep the 270 for open country coyote calling and go buy a Mossberg Tactical Turkey 12ga. for those stands that are tight with heavy cover. Thats where your more likely to run into the cats anyways.


----------



## Furhunter

RELucero said:


> I have researched a few guns and have been really pumped on a Savage 22-250 model 10Snow camo w/scope at $865....Is this worth the money or is there better for close to same dollars????


Snow camo is nice when there is snow on the ground, but it sticks out like a sore pecker when everything is green. I am no fan of camo on a rifle anyways.

You can find lots of rifles priced at 5 to 600 bucks which would leave enough funds to purchase a decent scope for it. Savage would be good, CZ or Tikka would be others to look at.


----------



## zorconjef

Save your brass and reload 90gr pointed projectiles. There's your long range gun, everything from dogs to elk. If you don't reload see if someone will work a up a load for you.


----------



## mjllag

Try the H&R .223. I bought one for my son. The gun came with the scope and a bull barrel for $190.00 brand new. This gun shoots as well as my Savage .223. The only drawback is the single shot, but if you miss the first shot, the second shot is not likely to be better.


----------



## Cur Dog

Marcwa, I favor Savage because of their quality,accuracy,and easy on the pocket book. I have a Model 10 Predator in 22-250, mossyoak brush, if you like camo as I do go for it.
They come in .204, .223, .243. 22-250 and will cost you around $688.00 new.


----------



## MGTEXAS

the tikka t3lite is in the same price range as the savage. i like them both but there is just something great about the super smooth action of the tikka and they sure shoot extremely well. the weight is also considerably less than the savage as far as I recall from looking on gunbroker.com.

MG


----------



## Cur Dog

I have not looked at a tikka, but know a man who has one in .270 wsm or wssm. He told me it was a realy smoth action and very accurate.


----------



## GetBulletsandbrass

My personal preference is the H&R rifle too. I have my set-up with a .243 barrel.
Making your first shot count is critical since it is a single shot. If you're looking for a follow-up shot capability, buy a used bolt action in .223, .22-250, or .243 as recommended by other guys on this thread too. They are all great yote calibers.


----------



## TexAgBQ81

1) If you can afford it (since you did not mention price range) go CZ 527 you will never find a sweeter trigger on a factory gun. it is single set--just push forward until it clicks then just look at it hard an it will go off. that is a stretch but you get the idea.
2) if that is not in your range go for the savage with accutrigger they are hard working guns and made in the USA. next down the list would be the stevens --made by savage but no accutrigger.
3) caliber---223 or 22-250 just a guess but think the 223 factory ammo is cheaper but the 22-250 will reach further with better energy on the receiving end


----------



## CGC Mitch

I have a stevens 200 in 223 it is just kind of beater I bought it just to have around but for a backup or leave in the truck for groundhogs. It is a shooter it will will out shoot my AR and other 223 , that we have put against it . My buddy is always trying to get it off me but I wont get rid of it she's ugly and deadly .


----------



## Mr Mike

I agree with reply#8 and #11...But if you need to buy I know that Rossi has low priced packages and combo's break action single shots in 223, 243, 
7mm-08 the ones my friends have are accurate. 270 good all around. I use 25-06 boltgun, AR 223, 12ga and 20ga, 22LR.......SOMETIMES YOU NEED TO FEED THE HUNGER.......Firearms/Predator Hunting is ADDICTIVE


----------



## GetBulletsandbrass

Has anyone tried out the Mossberg ATR rifle? I've been eyeballing this particular rifle since I read an article on this rifle that mentioned that they were were really accurate out of the box. Just been trying to figure out if good enough for some long vaporizing of varmints or if better off as a general purpose deer rifle. I remember reading that the MSRP on these with a scope combo was about $350.


----------



## Furhunter

GetBulletsandbrass said:


> Has anyone tried out the Mossberg ATR rifle? I've been eyeballing this particular rifle since I read an article on this rifle that mentioned that they were were really accurate out of the box. Just been trying to figure out if good enough for some long vaporizing of varmints or if better off as a general purpose deer rifle. I remember reading that the MSRP on these with a scope combo was about $350.


There is a couple pictures of failed mossberg bolts circling around the internet. From what I gather they are press fit together and not a solid one piece design. I would never spend money on one. I could also take pictures of an A-Bolt that would scare the bejesus out of you if I could remember my camera next time I go to my gunsmiths shop. Probably wont buy one of them now either.


----------



## tjc1230

I'd like to tell you what my rifle / shotgun cost but if my wife finds out i'll be looking for a new place to live ! LOL


----------



## GetBulletsandbrass

Dang, I'd better surf the web to find out more about why the Mossbergs were exploding........post pictures if you can get them. Would be good info to share with yote hunters.

tjc........don't list your price, I'd hate to read your obituary here in the forum if your wife did find out how much you spent lol.


----------



## swamper

I think any rifle will work .I ask the question what is a great gun to start with sence this is going to be new to me . I have a few that I never shot like the 223 ,22-250, 243, was thinking more of the 25-06 all of these in savage & stevens line because of the way they shot my other one that is .So thanks this helps


----------



## Rlgrace22

I think that the Howa Axiom in the ruger 204 round is a pretty decent gun, not for those outstanding shots but for your typical every day shots ive heard they perform with the best. And they are on the cheaper side coming scoped and with a flip down bipod i think they range somewhere between 750-1000 but im not really sure... Right now i shoot a benelli nova pump 12 and my dad shoots a Mossy 835 and a Sako .243 all of which have more than capable power to stop em dead in their tracks...


----------



## timberbeast

Rem 700 VTR .223 shoots great, nickel size groups at 100yds, out of the box. Makes red clouds out of sage rats(mini praire dogs). Awesome.


----------



## youngdon

I agree that the H&R NEF are hard to beat for cost but honestly I would opt for the Stevens or a Savage probably in that order depending on the wallet and wife. The package deals are hard to beat for a solid performer on predators.


----------



## LilBill

in my opinion the stevens 200 in .223 is the best bang for the buck.i do recommend a trigger job as the factory set one is a bit heavy. $300 bucks compared to $650 plus?that extra money could buy a lot of other gear.preds don't care what brand of rifle they are taken with or how much it cost.


----------



## Cur Dog

There are a lot of good choices for every body's buget. So what a person wants in a rifle is going to first be based on his pocket book, the caliber, and most of all how it looks and feels. The feel is goig to dicate how well you shot it. Don't settle for less than you want. If the budget hasn't quite got enough in it, save a little more.


----------



## youngdon

If I were starting all over I'd opt for a savage or stevens. They are solid, inexpensive and shoot really well.


----------



## Cur Dog

youngdon, I never thought I would own a Savage. I let a guy talk me into one and saved a lot of money over what I was going to buy. Then the d--n thing shot so good I went and bought another one with the same results.


----------



## LilBill

i agree .don't know when they got their stuff together but they are producing great rifles for the money.i am in the process of building a stevens with a boyds stock and drop in trigger.


----------



## huntfishski

I found a Savage Model 10 in .243 with a 3-9x scope and detatchable mag at Big 5 for less than $400.00 new. It did not come with the Accu-trigger so I put a timney trigger on it for about $100.00. I am now shooting the grey box winchester 100 gr. ($13.00/box) soft point and can cover three rounds with a nickle at 100 yards. For the money I don't know if I could find a better shooter. I have always been a Rem. 700 man but that savage has made a believer out of me. If you buy the new model with the accu-stock you may get into the $800.00 range.


----------



## Mr Mike

I HAVE ALWAYS LIKED SAVAGE,,,,BACK IN THE 80's I HAD A FEW FRIENDS WHO WERE NEW TO HUNTING I PUSHED THEM TOWARDS SAVAGE MODEL 110...ALL RIFLES PURCHASED SHOT MOA ALL THREE RIFLES WERE 270's. I DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY EVERYONE WAS BASHING SAVAGE. IN MY OPINION THEY HAVE BEEN GOOD SINCE I CAN REMEMBER....NOW I HEAR BAD THINGS ABOUT MOSSBERG 935 MAGNUM SEMI AUTO SHOTGUN, I GOT ONE, SHOOTS TIGHT PATTERNS DIGESTS ALL HIGH BASE 12Ga AMMO AND SPITS THEM OUT NO PROBLEMS. BEST TRADE I MADE IN YEARS, GAVE A CROSSBOW PSE SIDEWINDER AND AN OLD ENGLISH BOW FOR SHOTGUN IN OUTSTANDING CONDITION... NOW I HEAR ALL THIS ABOUT THEIR ECONOMY RIFLES BLOWING UP?????IF ONLT PEOPLE GOT THIS WORKED UP ABOUT TAXES, WAR AND HEALTH CARE. NOT TO FORGET THE PATRIOT ACT WHICH STRIPS ALL AMERICANS OF OUR RIGHTS! sorry just a thought.


----------



## winterfunguy

I bought a Stevens 200 Chambered in the wicked 22-250 this past fall from Dunhams Sports with the POS Scope that never got to see a target in the crosshairs. I discarded the scope and put on a $100 Tasco Varmint 6-24X44 and love the combo. The rifle shoots awesome consistant .4" 150yd groups with Nosler 50gr Ballistic Tips and 39.5gr H380. The scope has proven to be a repeatable and reliable one, can shoot right up to dark if theres snow. The guns grey stock is ugly as sin and is cheap but can be replaced with a nicer one or do as I did and paint it. I get coments on how sweet my rifle is all the time and I have about $500 into the whole package and have a no-name backup scope in the gun cabinet as a bonus. The 200 is basically an older non-accutrigger Savage witha cheap Stock. I was able to adjust my trigger down to just under 3lbs and it has killed everything that I put the crosshairs on so far... I also enjoy not worrying if the gun gets abused a little, I wouldn't say that about a custom varmint gun at 3 times the money and only slightly better accuracy. Another thing I have to offer is that for fox and yote hunting we are not shooting 1,000,000 rounds an hour like p-Dog hunters so the need for the bull barrel is not as critical and if you walk like I do a sporter weight rifle makes for a much more enjoyable hunt.


----------



## youngdon

I'm not so sure I would be calling the stock cheap if it shoots .*4 at 150yds.*


----------



## winterfunguy

The stock is hollow plastic with a piece of styrofoam shoved in the butt. The forearm contacted the barrel and had to be modifide to allow the barrrel to free float. I love tinkering on my guns so I'm not really complaining. I call it cheap because when you compare it to alot of others it just looks "cheap". You are right though Youngdon...this rifle is a shooter and has a perminant home in my collection as well as being my go-to rifle for any dispatching that may be needed around the farm. I aim, shoot and watch the carnage that follows. LOVE this rifle!


----------



## Furhunter

Heres the pics of the mossberg bolt. From what I can read they are a 2 to 3 piece design and press fit together. 

























These pics came from the campfire site, dont know if they originated there or not. I also read somewhere there was a suit against Mossberg but it was either dropped or settled out of court last year, you know how those things go. I just wanted to pass this on. When someone is looking for an inexpensive hunting rifle its always worth keeping in mind that you get what you pay for.


----------



## winterfunguy

An exception to that rule is with the Stevens line, they are merely old design savage models and don't have the accutriger system. They are definately not considered to be a poor quality firearm and have the inherant Savage accuracy...theyre just not a fancy grade "collecter" type gun...theyre more of a "blue coller" grade, they have good parts where it matters and skimp on finish and furniture...I can live with that for a hunting rifle. I am also curious to hear some reviews on the Rem 770 series, I looked at one and it felt like a cheap POS, Definately not even close to a 700's action. When I shake a gun and it rattles back at me I tend to put it back on the shelf.


----------



## OneShot

Don't limit yourself to a 'yote only gun. Get a rifle that will serve as an excellent critter gun and will also deal with dogs, cats and other fur bearing critters. Meat creatures should also be a consideration. The venerable .243 will reach out and touch them as far as you can hit them and also serve most other duties admirably well.

Get a rifle in an action you can master. A cartridge that is easily reloadable, and shoot the hell out of it!


----------



## knapper

To day I saw a Rem. model 600 in a gun shop. The stock was real short and the barrel was an 18 inch. I was thinking of picking it up any thoughts?


----------



## poe

get a savage edge in 22-250 or 223 and put a good scope on it I love mine.


----------



## cory76044

savage is in my opinion, is a diamond in the rough. dont think you beat the bang for the buck. I like 22-250, 204, 243. I put allot on optics though, most of my scopes cost as much or more than my firearm.


----------



## weatherby 243

Anyone have a Remington SPS varmint heavy barrel? This is camo stock and has a Remington 4-12 scope with it for$399.00. I'm wondering how it shoots.
I can't decide what caliber to get.223, 22/250, .243 or.308 for those really long shots and big varmints.
I have an AR and a .243 weatherby super varmint master, any thoughts?


----------



## jd_86

I just picked up a mossberg 100 in. 243 and I love it, adjustable trigger pul down to 2 pounds, comes with a rail to throw a scope on, and they come in 4 different calibers. .223, .243 , .270 and .30-06. I paid like 350


----------



## poe

Sounds like a good deal how does it shoot. I would have a hard time buying anything but a savage as it seems everyone is a tack driver. Not saying yours wont be.


----------



## youngdon

I'm with you poe Even the Savage edge/axis models shoot tiny groups.


----------



## ESTOSZ

I have a Rossi in a 22-250 with it being a break action, it also has a bull barrel and came with a scope for around $250, i got mine for 200 because it was the one for display. don't know what kind of scope it is but it holds zero and is pretty clear. purchased it at dicks sporting goods


----------



## knapper

It does not matter what you shoot the first shot is the one that counts the most.


----------

